# Tuned bow with bad shooting form, need help.



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

assuming everyone else that shoots it is shooting bullets then its more than likely your grip so you are inducing torque. Mathews stock grips are notorious for this.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbs_up X2...Yes, what he just said. Sounds like the dreaded death grip is at work...Have you tried shooting with a wrist or finger sling?


----------



## Redboy4457 (Sep 4, 2012)

I actually could shoot bullet holes for the most part with the original grip. I then shot a bow with a focus grip. I went back to my bow and started shooting bad. So I proceeded to get a focus grip also. I like the feel of it, but I still am shooting off. My grip is very loose, I have always been told since I started shooting to have a very loose grip.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Her is an inexpensive trick that can show you if you are torquing the bow.

Get a large paper clip. Attach it to the riser or scope bar and bend it so that a vertical leg is exactly between the peep and pin. Draw your bow and see if the paper clip is still aligned or not.

On bows with cable guards, it won't be exactly aligned, but it won't be too far off.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

is everything else the same? (ie release)

"an open grip hand" compared to a "loose grip hand" and a "relaxed grip hand" are 3 different things. You can have a "loose grip" with tension in your palm or wrist that can still impart a great deal of torque. Same with a completely open hand.

Since it seems to be grip related (one grip shoots better than another) I am going to guess it's your grip that's different 

However

I'm going to assume you are shooting with a release? is it the same style release that the other people are using?
How you get to alignment and how good your alignment is, can affect the shot and tune as well. having a "too short or too long" draw length can affect your follow through such that you may be moving the bow left or right before the string and arrow release from the string. If you are "pushing the bow" to the left upon release instead of pushing the bow straight towards the target, you could be dragging the string to the left while the nock is still attached to the string. Or if you are doing the opposite, depending on how far you are away from the paper, may give the same "paper tune" reading, just on a different oscillation of the arrow.


----------

